# Lately, I've been reading about [subject].



## yuechu

大家好！Hello!

I was thinking of how to translate the following sentence: "Lately, I've been reading about [subject]." Would anyone know how to translate this to Chinese? For example, would you use "关于"?

Thanks!


----------



## Jack12345

If the subject was short, you could only used 读...
If the subject had a long attributive, you could used 读关于....的...
e.g.
稍后，我就一直在读这份报告。
稍后，我就一直在读关于春游安排的通知。


----------



## Jaime Pan

Jack12345 said:


> If the subject was short, you could only used 读...
> If the subject had a long attributive, you could used 读关于....的...
> e.g.
> 稍后，我就一直在读这份报告。
> 稍后，我就一直在读关于春游安排的通知。


最近（，）我一直在看（读）这份报告。
最近（，）我一直在看（读）关于新冠的系列报告。

这样是不是更好理解？


----------



## Jack12345

Jaime Pan said:


> 最近（，）我一直在看（读）这份报告。
> 最近（，）我一直在看（读）关于新冠的系列报告。
> 
> 这样是不是更好理解？


----------



## albert_laosong

Lately, I've been reading about Covid-19.
最近我一直在看/读关于Covid-19的新闻。
最近我一直在看/读Covid-19方面的新闻。
最近我一直在看/读和Covid-19有关的新闻。
最近我一直在看/读和Covid-19相关的新闻。


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## yuechu

How about if you are reading about a subject from various sources? (books, websites, magazines... )


----------



## Ghabi

你可以说：最近我一直在看关于XXX的东西


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks, Ghabi!


----------



## SimonTsai

我【最近 (perfect) 正在 (progressive) 看】【一篇 (a single source)】關於中國古典文學乃至現代文學對情愛與性愛的描寫的文章。
我【最近 (perfect) 正在 (progressive) 看】【一些 (various sources)】關於新天地教會的興起與發展以及其是否是邪教的深度報導。


----------



## FranTsingtao

最近我在看/读有关 the subject 的文章/书/内容等。
我最近在看/读有关 the subject 的文章/书/内容等。
Both are ok. 
I do not think you need to emphasize “一直” to match "have been doing" unless you intend to say that you have been working really hard and staying focused on the subject. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## brofeelgood

Lately, I've been reading/hearing about <subject>.
我最近常看到/听到有关<subject>的报道。


----------



## guajin

最近我在看/读有关 the subject 的文章/书/内容等 
最近我在看/读和the subject 有关的文章/书/内容等 

are both correct??


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, they are both correct.


----------

